# Negatie (zegswijzen)



## Nosphee

Goeiedag,

Ik vraag me af of de volgende zinnen met het woord "niet" allemaal korrekt zijn :

ik beschik niet over geld (maar wel over ...) of ik beschik over geld niet.
Ik spring voor een collega niet in of ik spring niet in voor een collega (maar wel voor ...)
ik sluit me vandaag niet aan bij het ziekenfond (maar wel bij ...) of ik sluit me vandaag niet bij het ziekenfond aan
Het hangt niet van het weer af (maar wel van ...) of het hangt van het weer niet af

Bedankt voor je antwoord.


----------



## Peterdg

Nosphee said:


> Goeiedag,
> 
> Ik vraag me af of de volgende zinnen met het woord "niet" allemaal korrekt zijn :
> 
> ik beschik niet over geld (maar wel over ...) of ik beschik over geld niet.
> Ik spring voor een collega niet in of ik spring niet in voor een collega (maar wel voor ...) *Allebei OK.*
> ik sluit me vandaag niet aan bij het ziekenfond*s* (maar wel bij ...) of ik sluit me vandaag niet bij het ziekenfond*s* aan *Allebei OK.*
> Het hangt niet van het weer af (maar wel van ...) of het hangt van het weer niet af *Allebei OK.*
> 
> Bedankt voor je antwoord.


----------



## Nosphee

Bedankt voor je antwoord.

En nog deze zinnen aub :
Ik leg de nadruk niet op deze maatregel of ik leg niet de nadruk op deze maatregel (maar wel op ...).

Zijn "Ik spring niet voor een collega in"  equivalent kwa betekenis aan "ik spring voor een collega niet in" en aan "ik spring niet in voor een collega "?

Alvast bedankt !


----------



## ThomasK

Nosphee said:


> (1)
> Ik leg de nadruk niet op deze maatregel (maar wel op ...)
> ik leg niet de nadruk op deze maatregel (maar wel op ...).
> *Ik leg geen nadruk op deze maatregel*  (_is misschien de beste, gaat niet uit van een contrast, zoals de vorige)_
> 
> (2)
> Zijn "Ik spring niet voor een collega in"  equivalent *qua *betekenis aan
> "ik spring niet in voor een collega "? Ja, het afgescheiden deel kan altijd wel verschuiven (of vaak toch...)
> 
> "ik spring voor een collega niet in" is vreemd, maar mogelijk in een contrast-functie of zo:  "maar ik wil wel een extra uur doen [impliciet: voor hem/haar]"
> Alvast bedankt !


 het gaat om twee verschillende zaken, lijkt mij: 
(1) *zegswijzen/ uitdrukkingen met Nomen;* als je bij de letterlijke betekenis blijft of die herkent, zul je voor "geen" kiezen; in het andere geval voor "niet", denk ik --- achteraf lijkt er een licht verschil te zijn tussen de derde zin en de vorige twee: "geen" vs. "niet de"
(2)* de scope van "niet":* "niet" voor een DO is "marked", alleen op het DO gericht, niet verderop meer op de hele zin... Maar dat is een heel moeilijk thema om theoretisch te behandelen. Beter vanuit de praktijk leren...


----------



## marrish

Nosphee said:


> Zijn *Is* "Ik spring niet voor een collega in"  equivalent kwa betekenis aan "ik spring voor een collega niet in" en aan "ik spring niet in voor een collega "?
> 
> Alvast bedankt !


Om te antwoorden op jouw vraag: alle drie de zinnen hebben éénzelfde betekenis (= zijn equivalent).
Wat verschilt is alleen de positie van het voorvoegsel (scheidbaar deel van het werkwoord), zoals @ThomasK reeds heeft vermeld, in combinatie met de negatie 'niet'.

Ik spring *niet* voor een collega *in.*
Ik spring *niet* *in* voor een collega.
Ik spring voor een collega *niet* *in.*
De volgorde in 1 en 2 is correct, maar de tweede zin is beter doordat het voorvoegsel 'in-' niet te ver staat. De zin 3. kan niét op zichzelf staan omdat de volgorde niet neutraal is. Deze volgorde komt wel voor in meervoudige zinnen, wanneer er nog iets volgt).

Soms geeft de positie van niet wel een verschil in betekenis, of beter gezegd, in nuance. Zo kan de nadruk wat anders worden gelegd (meer in de spreektaal).


Nosphee said:


> Ik leg de nadruk niet op deze maatregel of ik leg niet de nadruk op deze maatregel (maar wel op ...).


Ik leg de nadruk niet op déze maatregel, (de vorige heeft nog steeds de prioriteit).

De tweede zin is eigenlijk fout, omdat de negatie niet op 'deze maatregel' maar op 'de nadruk' slaat.
Ik leg niet de nadruk op deze maatregel, (ik éis dat ze wordt nageleefd).

Klopt toch?


----------



## ThomasK

Je vergeet wel de mogelijkheid "Ik leg geen nadruk op..;", die m.i. niet zo theoretisch is.


----------



## Nosphee

Bedankt voor je antwoorden. 
Het enige antwoord waar ik niet goed begrijp hoe het mag is "ik leg geen nadruk op.." want een "de" mag toch nooit door een "geen" worden vervangen ?

Bedankt !
brigitte


----------



## ThomasK

Goeie, terechte opmerking! Je mag niet, zeg je...Nou, in principe misschien niet, maar volgens mij is het gewoon een ontkenning van het origineel maar met een kleine semantische variatie. 
Ik zou het zo zien: dit is een uitdrukking, geen letterlijk te nemen "nadruk", een beetje zoals in "ik *hou (geen) rekening met *die maatregel". In dat laatste geval kun je wel nauwelijks "niet" gebruiken, behalve in een contrast: _*ik hou rekening, niet met *die maatregel, maar wel met een andere_. Dat lijkt heel goed op 3 hierboven, vind ik. Voor mij is het verschil tussen "(de) nadruk" en "geen nadruk" gewoon het verschil tussen I en 0, alles of niks. Bij "niet de..." gaat het alleen over de focus, een "correctie" bij de focus. Mijn zin is een perfecte mogelijkheid, maar met een lichte variatie.


----------



## Nosphee

Lijkt me wel toch "strange". Ik ga toch de voorkeur geven aan "de nadruk niet op" die voor mij dichterbij is van de grammaticale regels die ik heb geleerd. Bedankt voor al jullie uitleg !


----------



## ThomasK

Jammer voor jou, maar je bent vrij. Als "slechte verliezer" wijs ik er alleen nog op dat er niks ongrammaticaals is aan "geen nadruk op". Het is zelfs couranter dan het zeer "contextuele" 'niet de'! ;-)

Ik bleef intussen nog even nadenken over andere uitdrukkingen (!) met *V+N (+Prep)*. Ik gaf al aan : rekening houden met, bezwaar hebben tegen, geluk hebben, een boontje hebben voor, de wind van voren hebben... Ik ga focussen op *de variatie "(een) N V" vs. "de/het N V"*... We zien wel waartoe dat leidt, maar dat zou een interessanter thema kunnen worden dan de vraag  naar de aanpak van de geïsoleerde uitdrukkingen... Ik "kom erop terug",_ I'll be back_. ;-)

Kan iemand van de trouwe leden de weg wijzen naar een* site waar de zegswijzen apart opgelijst worden*, los van spreekwoorden. Ik heb geen probleem met spreekwoorden, maar ik denk dat de zegswijzen belangrijker zijn vandaag de dag - en ik zou die kunnnen gebruiken als ik Nosphees vraag breder wil beantwoorden....

Bestaat er bv. geen digitale versie van Jef Anthierens' "Meer taal" (1998)? Hij maakt trouwens heel goed het onderscheid tussen beiden én hij vertrekt vanuit de betekenis, wat het hele project een nieuwe insteek geeft in vergelijking met de klassieke lijsten...

Ik ben nog aan het zoeken... In elk geval, Brigitte/Nosphee, heb je hier enkele nuttige uitdrukkingen, met de negatie(s) erbij...
(N/O = "niet" ongebruikelijk, N/OO "niet" onmogelijk, G/O= geen onmogelijk)

In deze gevallen heb je I/O: het is waar of onwaar. Het gaat om klassieke uitdrukkingen, diverse. 

Ik gooi de/ _geen _knuppel in het hoenderhok. (N/O)
Ik steek _(geen)_ stokken in de wielen (N/OO)
Er is_ (g)_een stok achter de deur (N/OO)
Ik geef _(de) voorkeur niet _aan ... // Ik _heb geen voorkeur_ XXX.  
ik stel _mijn hoop niet/ geen hoop_ op de wetenschap. 
In jouw geval ging het over een begrip met een spectrum: _*geen, meer, de nadruk*_, enz.  Hier nogr uitdrukkingen waarin het gaat over het belang van iets...

1. Ik besteed _geen, veel, weinig, ._.. aandacht aan de situatie. (N/OO) > 
2. Ik houd (geen) rekening met de situatie. (N/OO)
3. Ik zie (geen) brood in wetenschappelijk onderzoek. (N/OO)
4. Ik hecht (geen) waarde aan ... (N/OO)
5. ...


----------



## Nosphee

Goeiedag Thomas,

U geeft het nooit op  

Mijn probleem ligt enkel bij de uitdrukkingen die een "de" bij de substantief  hebben, want met "de" mag je normaliter nooit ervan een "geen" maken. De voorbeelden die u geeft zijn meestal met substantieven die wel een geen toelaten. Deze uitdrukkingen zijn voor mij geen probleem. Alleen die me "de" klinken voor mij raar en daarom heb ik altijd een twijfel.

Wat Marrisch schreef klinkt mij logisch want de plaats van de "niet" de betekenis van de zin wijzigt (wat alweer bij de grammaticale regels past) :
Ik leg de nadruk niet op déze maatregel, (de vorige heeft nog steeds de prioriteit).

De tweede zin is eigenlijk fout, omdat de negatie niet op 'deze maatregel' maar op 'de nadruk' slaat.
Ik leg niet de nadruk op deze maatregel, (ik éis dat ze wordt nageleefd).

Uiteindelijk zou het me niet verbazen als de Nederlandstaligen deze uitdrukking  niet met een "niet" of een "geen" zouden gebruiken  maar hun mening dan wel op een heel andere manier zouden uitdrukken  

Alvast bedankt voor je antwoord
Nosphee


----------



## ThomasK

Of: ik geef niet snel op. Ik vind het gewoon soms interessant om wat te zoeken (heb ook taalkunde gestudeerd in een ver verleden).

Even overlopen:
1. Natuurlijk ging het om de uitdrukkingen met "de".
2. Maar voor zover ik kan zien, zijn er niet veel met een de-DO. Hoewel ik toch ook zaken ken als: "de moed (niet) opgeven",  "de zin (niet) inzien van ...", "de voorkeur (niet) geven aan".  met de negatie na het DO. Dat kun je ook met "de nadruk niet leggen op".
3. De vorm waarover jij het hier hebt (_niet de nadruk legge_n) is contextueel, maar ongebruikelijk (_marked _in taalkundige termen; Marrish noemt die "niet neutraal", maar dat vind ik niet de beste benaming).  Zin 3 kan gewoon niet apart voorkomen, en is dus vreemd;  zin 1 voor mij ook. Ik zou die dus tussen ??? zetten, want alleen in context mogelijk.
4.  Marrish vergat nog de elegante zin 4: "Voor een collega spring ik niet", die met zin 2 het meest courant is en die perfect is want hij zet de focus voorop en voegt dan het standpunt toe. Ik zou dus PeterDG's beoordeling aanpassen:

i_k beschik niet over geld (maar wel over ...) of ik beschik over geld niet. *Over geld beschik ik niet. *_​_???Ik spring voor een collega niet in??? of ik spring niet in voor een collega (maar wel voor ...) / *Voor een collega spring ik niet in.*_​_ik sluit me vandaag niet aan bij het ziekenfond*s* (maar wel bij ...) of ik sluit me vandaag niet bij het ziekenfond*s* aan *Allebei OK.*_​_Het hangt niet van het weer af (maar wel van ...) of ???het hangt van het weer niet af ??? _*Van het weer hangt het niet af. *​​Ik denk dat het eens ben met je slot: die contextuele zinnen gebruiken we zelden en zulke de-DO-zinnen zullen we eerder negatief maken zoals in 2 of 4, en dan is geen vuiltje aan de lucht. Of: we zullen inderdaad een andere uitdrukking zoeken.

Maar ik ben nog niet zeker of ik echt wel geantwoord heb op jouw vraag...


----------



## Nosphee

Dag Thomas,

Ja, jet hebt wel op mijn vraag beantwoord.
De inversie is dan een oplossing om een negatie "gemakkelijker" te kunnen gebruiken. Ik zal het wel zo onthouden.
Nu heb ik geen twijfels meer over de verschillende opties. Ik dank u daarvoor !

Een fijne zonnige zondag !


----------



## ThomasK

ONgelooflijk! Blij daarom. De inversie of de focuspositie is zeker een zeer elegante oplossing. --- Graag gedaan, hoor. Wie weet kan ik er zelf nog iets mee doen. --- Ook aan jou een fijne zondag en daarna een lekker regenachtige week!!!


----------



## Nosphee




----------

